# USA Trains Cow & Calf Airwire Installation



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I have in mind to install my new Airwire Receiver into a Cow & Calf. I want to use the one receiver to run both units, can any of you boffins see any problems before I start? Or even if it is possible?

Battery onboard, btw.
Thanks.
Rod


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Just make sure the receiver can handle the amps for 4 motors under load. And a large MAH battery for longer run times.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

It is very possible. Just make sure your not over voltage or amp draw. 

Terry


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod: very doable. The new decoder has two sets of motor outputs and is rated up to 8 amps under load . You will be fine. Plan to use one loco shell for battery and one loco shell for the decoder and sound if desired. A 6 pin connector between the two units will carry motor drive voltage on one pair, lights on a second pair, and bring the battery output to the decoder on the third pair . The decoder can be fitted sitting upright and with the antenna going up one of the stacks, still hidden but outstanding range. 

Been there/ done that 

Jonathan/EMw


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I haave installed an 14.4 V, 4.5 AH battery, AirWire & Phoenix P-5 in a USA NW-2. It's sort of tight but it works fine. Running a second engine from one receiver should not be a problem since I am also running 2 F-3's from 1 receiver.

I am planning another installation in NW-2's. This will be just what you are wanting to do. I will be putting a receiver in the A unit only but batteries in both units.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Gentlemen, thankyou.
Johnathan I'll be in touch








Bill will you be doing a show and tell on your NW-2 installation? Its much easier to follow a master than go blindly on








Regards
Rod


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I looked at my pictures and did not have one of the installation. I will take one the nex time that I have to remove the body shell.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bill.
Rod


----------

